# Moroccan airplane announcement



## linguist786

السلام عليكم

This may sound like a strange random question, but does "awiyyah" means anything in Moroccan Arabic? I'm not sure if I hear it right. 

شكرًا


----------



## cherine

السلام عليكم يا محمد
Context please? 

In any case, if it's the same as Egyptian, awiyyah is feminine of awi= strong قوي - قوية .


----------



## MarcB

cherine said:


> السلام عليكم يا محمد
> Context please?
> 
> In any case, if it's the same as Egyptian, awiyyah is feminine of awi= strong قوي - قوية .


Moroccans usually pronounce ق as q or g.


----------



## Tajabone

You're right Marc but I also thought of the Egyptian word given by Cherine.
This word could also be of Berber origin (awi in Kabyle meaning to take).


----------



## linguist786

Thanks everyone. 
The context is that I heard it in a aeroplane announcement! I was just trying to pick out words.


----------



## Beate

Hello,

maybe it is just the ending of an adjective and you missed the first part of it.

For example: farans*awiyyah* (french) or something like this.

bye Beate


----------



## CarlosPerezMartinez

Or may be jawwiyyah, like Al-Khutut Al- Jawwiyyah, i.e., the Airlines. Al- Khutut Al- Jawwiyyah Al- Saudiyyah, Saudi Arabian Airlines.


----------



## linguist786

If you type in YouTube "Atterrissage Maroc" and click on the first link, you will hear the announcement. First it is in Arabic (Moroccan) and then French.


----------



## Saleh Al-Qammaari

It is *Mi2awiyyayh

*It was announced that degree of temperature is 20 twenty (_3ishroon_) degrees(_darajah_) centigrade(*Mi2awiyyayh*)

waiting for confirmations or corrections

Thanks in advance


----------



## Tajabone

You got it right, Crystal.
A superfluous detail: the temperature was 24°C.


----------



## linguist786

If you don't mind, can you give me a transcript of the announcement? (Arabic one)


----------



## elroy

I couldn't get all of it. (It's MSA, by the way, not Moroccan Arabic.)  Perhaps someone else could fill in the blanks. 

I don't think the speaker is a native speaker of Arabic, or at least she has trouble with MSA.

سيداتي وسادتي لقد نزلنا بحمد الله بمطار مراكش منارة والساعة تشير إلي السادسة مساءًَ.  تبلغ درجة الحرارة أربع وعشرون درجة مئوية.  نرجوكم احترام تعليمات السلامة. نطلب منكم أن ... الأمتعة عند فتح ... وأن تتأكدوا لا تنسوا شيءً.  نأمل أن تكونوا قد ... بالرحلة و... سعداء بالترحيب بكم مرة أخرى على متن خطوط... مع السلامة وشكرًا. ​


----------



## linguist786

That's great! It really didn't sound like MSA to me at first because she speaks so fast! But now with your transcript, I can see it is. What makes you say she isn't a native speaker? I noticed she stopped after "as-saadisa" and carried on as though the next sentence begins with "masaa2an".


----------



## cherine

Elroy said:
			
		

> I don't think the speaker is a native speaker of Arabic, or at least she has trouble with MSA.


I think she's a native Moroccan, this is why her pronounciation of fuS7a sounds unfamiliar 

Here's my attempt at filling the gaps:


سيداتي وسادتي لقد نزلنا بحمد الله بمطار مراكش منارة والساعة تشير إلي السادسة مساءًَ. تبلغ درجة الحرارة أربع وعشرون درجة مئوية. نرجوكم احترام تعليمات السلامة. نطلب منكم أن تنتبهوا للسقوط المحتمل للأمتعة عند فتح المخادع وأن تتأكدوا ألا تنسوا شيئًا. نأمل أن تكونوا قد سُررتم بهذه الرحلة وسنكون جِد سعداء بالترحيب بكم مرة أخرى على متن خطوط ... مع السلامة وشكرًا.​ 

There's a grammar mistake in 3ishrun, it should be 3ishrin أربع وعشرين , but air hostesses are not required to be grammar experts  As for the pause after السادسة I think it's ok too, though not correct, but maybe she was just breathing.
I couldn't get the airways' name.


----------



## Tajabone

> I couldn't get the airways' name.


 
Atlas Blue.

Impressive. Wonderful job.


----------



## elroy

The reason I thought she wasn't a native speaker (or that her MSA was lacking) was that some of the words weren't pronounced well (for example, I cannot hear a ع in المخادع) and that there was at least one grammatical error - besides the number error, which I also noticed but who are we kidding?  Nine times out of ten Arabs get the numbers wrong! ; unless I have a hearing problem, she definitely says تتأكدوا *لا* تنسوا without an alif.  Also, she says the هذه before رحلة so fast that I thought it was برحلة, which I transcribed as بالرحلة because that would at least be grammatically correct.  But now that I've listened to the recording again, I can hear the extremely quickly pronounced هذه!

Anyway, it could be that I'm just not familiar with the way Moroccans pronounce MSA.  And I agree, Cherine, that you did a wonderful job making out the words I had problems with.


----------

